# pdf-Dateien verschlüsseln



## nattkolt (7 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine einfache Möglichkeit, womit man aus Open-Office erzeugte PDF-Dateien mit persönlichen Daten inviduell verschlüsselt kann und die pdf-Datei sicher von den Acrobat-Readern ab Version 5.0 geöffnet wird.
Die Handhabung muss für den Empfänger möglichst einfach sein, sich also auf die Eingabe des Textschlüssels in ein Feld beschränken und ohne dass dieser noch vorweg ein Tool oder Programm installieren muss.

Ich habe bei Google tausende Einträge zur Verschlüsselung gefunden, aber wer kennt ein einfach strukturiertes Tool, dass sich evtl. in Open Office einbinden lässt und die o.g Bedingungen erfüllt.

mfG.
nattkolt


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: pdf-Dateien verschlüsseln*

Was meinst du mit "Verschlüsseln"? Willst du nur, dass das Dokument allein einem Berechtigten zugänglich wird oder dass es von niemand verändert werden oder in Rohfassung dargestellt werden kann?


----------



## Heiko (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: pdf-Dateien verschlüsseln*



nattkolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand eine einfache Möglichkeit, womit man aus Open-Office erzeugte PDF-Dateien mit persönlichen Daten inviduell verschlüsselt kann und die pdf-Datei sicher von den Acrobat-Readern ab Version 5.0 geöffnet wird.
> Die Handhabung muss für den Empfänger möglichst einfach sein, sich also auf die Eingabe des Textschlüssels in ein Feld beschränken und ohne dass dieser noch vorweg ein Tool oder Programm installieren muss.
> ...


Mir fällt spontan ein selbstentpackendes Archiv ein, das Du dem Empfänger schicken könntest.


----------



## drboe (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: pdf-Dateien verschlüsseln*

Falls mit "verschlüsseln" gemeint ist, dass Du die Rechte für das Öffnen (Passwort!), Drucken, Ändern, Objekte kopieren, Text kopieren  usw. meinst: das geht mit OpenOffice sehr einfach. 

- Man wählt Datei->Exportieren als PDF, 
- klickt in der Dialogbox oben auf  auf "Sicherheit", 
- setzt die Option "PDF-Dokument verschlüsseln" -> kann dann ein Passwort für das Öffnen eingeben, 
- wählt "Rechtevergabe" -> kann deren Änderung ebenfalls per Passwort sichern, und
- setzt die Optionen wie gewünscht. 
- Dann exportieren

Fertig.

Ich habe die OO Versionen 2.3.1 (Linux) und 2.3.0 (Windows). Die Funktion ist sowohl in der Linux als auch der Windows Version vorhanden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## nattkolt (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: pdf-Dateien verschlüsseln*



drboe schrieb:


> Falls mit "verschlüsseln" gemeint ist, dass Du die Rechte für das Öffnen (Passwort!), Drucken, Ändern, Objekte kopieren, Text kopieren  usw. meinst: das geht mit OpenOffice sehr einfach.



Danke, war genau das was ich gesucht habe.

Gruss
nattkolt


----------

